# Grafik Fehler nach update auf Windows 8.1



## Balluardo (18. Oktober 2013)

Habe gerade auf Windows 8.1 upgedatet und schwups ... ist die Grafik bei Rome II im Poppo. 
Ist da etwas bekannt? Oder woran könnte es liegen?

War wirklich ganz klassisch. Vorher noch gespielt und im Hintergrund das Update runtergeladen. Anschließend neu gestartet und schon gab es auch direkt eine Fehlermeldung beim starten des Spiels und alles ist verschwommen und rötlich.


----------



## OldboyX (18. Oktober 2013)

Balluardo schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf Windows 8.1 upgedatet und schwups ... ist die Grafik bei Rome II im Poppo.
> Ist da etwas bekannt? Oder woran könnte es liegen?
> 
> War wirklich ganz klassisch. Vorher noch gespielt und im Hintergrund das Update runtergeladen. Anschließend neu gestartet und schon gab es auch direkt eine Fehlermeldung beim starten des Spiels und alles ist verschwommen und rötlich.



Treiber neu installiert? Habe mir gestern aus Jux mal Win8 drübergeklatscht und dann auch 8.1 - musste den Grafikkartentreiber komplett neu installieren sonst ging gar nix.


----------



## Balluardo (18. Oktober 2013)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Treiber neu installiert? Habe mir gestern aus Jux mal Win8 drübergeklatscht und dann auch 8.1 - musste den Grafikkartentreiber komplett neu installieren sonst ging gar nix.



Also die Treiber meiner Grafikkarte sind auf dem neuesten Stand. Da bekomme ich nur die Meldung das alles aktuell ist.

*Edit:* Habe gerade mal geschaut, es scheint als betrifft das alle Spiele. Starte ich Civilization gibt es das Gleiche Phänomen. Fehlermeldung dort lautet:

This application is not rated by NVIDIA Corp.
Rating: unknow

Ja, also schon was mit der Grafikkarte ... nur was?


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2013)

Na gut, dass das Update bei mir gestern nach 12 Stunden Ladezeit auf 58% hing und ich dann den Rechner erstmal ausmachte 
Vermutlich bin ich aber trotzdem so unvernünftig es zu installieren sobald es geht =P


----------



## Balluardo (18. Oktober 2013)

Problem ist behoben. In der Tat gibt es einen aktuelleren Treiber für die Grafikkarte, dass wird in einem nur nicht angezeigt in der Windows Systemsteuerung. 
Geht man auf die Geforce Homepage und klickt sich durch alle Einstellungen durch, dann gibt es dort in der Tat einen passenden Treiber. 

Super das ich das bemerkt habe *NACHDEM* ich überlegt habe, ob es bei der Installation von Windows 8.1 meine Steam zerhauen haben könnte und ich Steam gelöscht habe   
Jetzt heißt es: Neu installieren und Spiele neu ziehen ... warten, warten, warten.


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2013)

Und ich hatte schon kurz in Erwägung gezogen von Win7 auf 8.1 umzusteigen.  Also lieber noch etwas warten.


----------



## Balluardo (18. Oktober 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Und ich hatte schon kurz in Erwägung gezogen von Win7 auf 8.1 umzusteigen.  Also lieber noch etwas warten.



Hm, nein eigentlich muss ich sagen, finde ich Windows 8 super. Das erste Windows welches mir gefällt. 
Der Fehler heute lag ja eher daran, das ein Treiber für die Grafikkarte fehlte. Das, so vermute ich mal, kann dir bei Windows 7 genauso passieren.


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt einfach spezielle 8.1 Treiber fuer die Graka zum Runterladen - hatte genau den gleichen Effekt. Neuen Treiber installiert und alles ist gut...


----------

